# Tivo Bolt + Cablevision



## jp12576 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey,

i am about to move to a new house where i can't get fios (what i have now) and only have an option for cable vision.

i had some bad experiences with them and their anti-customer policies in the past and wanted to check if people got this working?

I am looking to get a Bolt+ (6 tuners) will they offer me a cablecard that can do 6 tuners or will they try to charge me an arm and a leg for "6 TV's"?

Do all the HD channels work via cable card? i had heard of some people having issues with it early on.

Looking to do a Bolt + and 2 mini's in my house.

any feedback would be helpful before taking this plunge

thanks

Josh


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jp12576 said:


> Hey,
> 
> i am about to move to a new house where i can't get fios (what i have now) and only have an option for cable vision.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to "cable vision"? When I Google it I get: Home | Altice USA


----------



## jp12576 (Feb 18, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Do you have a link to "cable vision"? When I Google it I get: Home | Altice USA


Optimum | TV, Phone and Internet Support Home


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jp12576 said:


> Optimum | TV, Phone and Internet Support Home


You might get some help here:OptimumOnline forum | DSLReports, ISP Information if nothing happens here.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jp12576 said:


> Hey,
> 
> i am about to move to a new house where i can't get fios (what i have now) and only have an option for cable vision.
> 
> ...


Here is a quick search of the Optimum forum for "cablecard", 
OptimumOnline forum | DSLReports, ISP Information
There was no mention of using a Tuning Adapter but like any cable subscriber, you need either luck or patience to get the card paired correctly.


----------



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a positive experience with Cablevision in supporting Tivo. They gave me a 6 tuner cablecard with no hassles (I went into a store rather than trying to call in), and their support was helpful when I had some issues with channels not working initially. I have been running Tivo for almost 4 years now with no hiccups that were attributable to the cable system.


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a bolt and use Cablevision. No real problems but when I first picked up the cablecard no one told me the HD channels would be in the 700-800 range. I set up with the card and all my regular channels came in as SD. Thinking something wrong, I went back to the Cablevision store for a different card. A different rep told me the HD channels are different when using a CC. Another mistake I made was not selecting the correct provider during guided set up. You have to select the Cablevision provider that has "cable card" in its name. If you make a mistake the first time around you won't be able to select the correct provider until you reset to defaults and start all over.


----------



## FishTank1701 (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually, you just need to Repeat Guided Setup, and when it asks for your provider, select Not Sure. When answering the questions, make sure you tell it that Channel 2 is WCBS, and not WCBSDT. From there, it comes up with the correct mapping of SD channels on 2/4/5/etc., and puts their HD counterparts on 702/704....


----------



## Dan286 (Mar 6, 2017)

I am very happy with my Bolt and Mini with Cablevision. I was infuriated by the lack of 30 second skip on the Optimum DVR and was ready to go back to FIOS but now I am happier than ever.


----------



## ingsoc747 (Apr 5, 2017)

I've had 3 cable providers in the past 8 years or so - Optimum/Cablevision, Time Warner, and now FiOS. 

TWC was the absolute worst when it came to getting things working (on multiple occasions). The techs had zero clue as to what to do, or who to even contact to get things working.

FiOS was fairly painless, but we'll see what happens when I try to set up the new Bolt.

I don't remember my experiences with Cablevision as that was the least recent. I think it was OK, but ran into the occasional deer caught in the headlights when I needed help with cablecard/tivo.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Where in Cablevisions foot print are you? In my area they use NDS cable cards. The NDS cards only support 4 tuners. There is no hope of ever getting this fixed.


----------



## scrim67 (May 1, 2002)

FishTank1701 said:


> Actually, you just need to Repeat Guided Setup, and when it asks for your provider, select Not Sure. When answering the questions, make sure you tell it that Channel 2 is WCBS, and not WCBSDT. From there, it comes up with the correct mapping of SD channels on 2/4/5/etc., and puts their HD counterparts on 702/704....


I'm not sure if my situation is related

I just moved from Manalapan to Metuchen

I went to the OPTIMUM store in Piscataway yesterday to get two cable cards.

Long story short, I'm getting V58 errors on many of my channels (CNN, CNBC, etc etc).

I spent an hour with tech support who tried sending signals to get this working to no avail except to say to wait 24 hours as it could take time to get the signal.

They also said I need a tuning adapter for the switched channels but I don't think that explains why CNN, CNBC, etc aren't working.

I did notice that under one of the setup areas it still says i'm in the FREEHOLD cablevision area so next thing I will try is following your above advice and select "not sure" and see if that does anything.

Any other ideas???


----------



## scrim67 (May 1, 2002)

scrim67 said:


> I'm not sure if my situation is related
> 
> I just moved from Manalapan to Metuchen
> 
> ...


Ok FIXED!!!

First I repeated guided setup on the TIVO

Then I called OPTIMUM and she "unbonded and bonded" my cablecard.

Not sure if it was what I did, OPTIMUM did or a combination of both but i'm Happy again


----------



## hankuro (Nov 7, 2009)

Since my problem is with Bolt+ and Cablevision cablecard I guess I post here. 

Ongoing issue of intermittent image horizontal pixelation and stuttering on cable channels 723 and above. Service been to house several times and say signal is perfect. If I use a Cablevision STB image is perfect. Tried several cable cards and several Bolts but problem persists. Ready to bail on TIVO despite 20 year history and revert to godawful Cablevision STB. 

Anyone else have this issue? Should I switch to FIOS? Wife loves News12. Help.


----------

